# Plumber of the year awards



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

Enjoy the pics. 

http://baconwrappedmedia.com/plumber-of-the-year-awards-31-pics/


----------



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

I guarantee there are more than one of those that had a licensed plumber involved. 

I just can't figure out my favorite. I think it's between the one with the toilet cutout in the door and the tp roll in the shower, but there are so many good ones.


----------



## ArtisanRemod (Dec 25, 2012)

The cut out door is my favorite


----------



## rselectric1 (Sep 20, 2009)

These are almost all design issues with a sprinkling of hack/handyman fixes.

Unfortunately, some people reading that link will assume the plumbers caused these, unless of course the plumber designed these rooms....:whistling

(But they sure are funny!:clap


----------



## CENTERLINE MV (Jan 9, 2011)

:laughing:

I like this one:


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

The road cone is a good one . The guy looking at him self looks like a serial killer . .


----------

